# C section after failed version



## dalaimama (May 19, 2015)

How do you bill for these? I attempted 01958 for the epidural for the version, then 01968 for the c section. 

thanks for any input!


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Jun 3, 2015)

01968 is an add-on code following labor anesthesia, therefore it's not applicable. If the time is continuous, I would bill 01961 + the time for the version.


----------

